

Using Rare Words to Estimate Search Engine Index Sizes - fauigerzigerk
http://www.seobythesea.com/?p=2825

======
adriand
I spoke with my local melanochalcographer just yesterday, and he informed me
that his art is far from irredivivous. I don't understand how anyone could
suggest that melanochalcography is a rare word, or a rare art, for that
matter. Anyone suggesting that ought to take a mental exipotic.

------
jarsj
One would notice a much wider gap if international languages are considered. A
query for myself in Indian National language returns 228K results on Google,
5K results on Bing, No results on Cuil and Yahoo is too ashamed to tell me the
count.

Google clearly is gold mining the long tail.

------
smallblacksun
I'm not really convinced that this tells you the "size" of the index. It could
be that both search engines A and B know of 500 pages with "archiloquy" on
them, but A returns all 500 while B doesn't think half of them are relevant,
so it only returns 250.

~~~
nostrademons
I'd imagine that anything with the word "archiloquy" on it would be relevant
to that query, given its rarity...

